

Show HN: Hacker News Fantasy Betting League, 55Prophets - adam
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id622424094

======
adam
We built 55Prophets to be a new entertainment app, somewhat similar to fantasy
sports, but available for any topic. We're calling it a "fantasy betting"
application where you can create and/or join leagues about any number of
topics, such as sports, tv shows, politics, or technology. You start each
league with 10,000 prophits (our fantasy currency) that you can use to make
bets.

To help demonstrate the concept, we created a Hacker News Predictions League
and added some questions. For example, you might make bets on questions like:

* Will Facebook announce any acquisition of a YC company before Aug 1?

* Which will be the next tech company to announce an IPO?

* Will San Francisco change its law to make AirBnB rentals explicitly legal by Aug 1?

You can also submit your own questions for other people to bet on.

You can download our app from the app store here:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/55prophets/id622424094?ls=1&...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/55prophets/id622424094?ls=1&mt=8)

Once you have it installed, you can point your mobile browser to
<http://55prophets.com/deep_link/leagues/25/join> and it will open up the HN
league in the app.

We'd love for you all to check it out and give us any feedback you have.
Thanks!

------
t0
Do they have a web version? Many of us don't use iPhone..

~~~
bcroesch
Unfortunately, not yet, but we definitely hope to eventually. We just recently
finished up the initial version of the iOS app, which was our first priority.
Don't have the manpower yet to take it more than one step at a time :)

~~~
t0
Is it legal? Which currencies/methods to deposit and withdraw? Bitcoin would
be nice! There's a similar service at <http://bitbet.us/browse>.

~~~
bcroesch
Currently, everything is based on virtual currency, so it isn't really
gambling. It's primarily meant to be about entertainment, not about gambling
with real money.

